# Mossie airshow and crews



## Erich (Oct 1, 2009)

hopeful our English members can attend this event, wish I could, it will be fantastic and possibly one of the last events of this kind on the planet fof this large a gathering.

Mosquito Pilots Signing Event 2009

enjoy !

E ~


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 1, 2009)

Damn sounds like an awsome event though little to far for me to go.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2009)

Saw it adverised Erich, but unfortunately, I can't get there. Shame, as I beleive a couple of the Mossie crews I met back in '95 are going to be there.


----------



## rochie (Oct 2, 2009)

Bugger i'm working all of that day or we could go Terry


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah, I've got my daughter coming, so I can't go anyway! B*ll*cks!!


----------

